
37signals Answers - mshafrir
http://answers.37signals.com/
======
larrywright
I like the direction that UI design has been headed at 37Signals. They've gone
from extremely minimal to clean and simple. I seem to recall that they've
hired some graphics people in the last year, which is a skill I don't think
they had that much of in the past.

That aside, kudos on this - most forums are painful to look at and use.

